# Kleine Tabellen für schnellere abfragen?



## TheTobi (10. Dez 2010)

Hi,

Ich bin in DB Performance sachen nicht so erfahren, macht es sinn wenn ich Benutzer in einer DB habe eine extra Tabelle für Username+Password zu machen und die anderen dinge(Alter,Vorname,Nachname) die man z.b. für den Login nicht braucht in eine eigene Tabelle auszulagern?


----------



## tagedieb (11. Dez 2010)

Wenn du nur usernamen und passwort abfragst und nicht den ganzen record zurueckgibst sollte es keine rolle spielen.

Aber aus Datenbankdesign spezifischen Gruenden wuerde ich die Userdaten von den Authentisierungsdaten trennen. Eventuel willst du spaeter noch eine zusaetzliche Loginmethoden unterstuetzen, welche andere Daten benoetigen oder du benoetigst noch eine Authorisierungstabelle.


----------



## homer65 (11. Dez 2010)

Nein,es macht aus Performancegründen keinen Sinn. 
Wenn du für den Login nur Username und Password brauchst, dann lege einen entsprechenden Index an, indem Username und Password vorhanden sind. Das wäre dann ein Indexonly Zugriff, mithin der schnellst mögliche.


----------



## TheTobi (11. Dez 2010)

ok danke


----------

